# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Betta krataois (previously known as Betta sp. 'Kapuas')

## leeruisheng

Bought a couple of pairs labelled as Betta dimidiata but I guessed its Betta kapuas.

----------


## Crazy Dragon

Hi Wilson,

Are you focusing on Wild Betta? Quite a number of acquisition recently. Where did you get this latest collection from?

BTW, how many type of wild betta do you have now? Care to share.


regards

----------


## leeruisheng

Hello Dragon,

Yup trying my hands on wild bettas now. Something for a change and taking a break from Apistogramma. My small collection at moment includes B. macrostoma, B. rubra and B.kapuas. 

Got kapuas from C328 quite sometime ago. Actually ordered B. dimidiata but turns out not to be. Any idea where I can get dimidiata? Or anyone want to exchange? Thanks.

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Wow Wilson you have been very active in the acquisition of wild bettas recently, really envy the space you have to keep them all.

----------


## leeruisheng

I created the space. Haha. Each pair in a 2ft tank. I still have a pair of dwarf cichilds but not apisto. It's Dicrossus maculatus. So not much only 4 2ft tanks.

----------


## benny

What a 'lovely' looking couple!!! Hope you will have success soon spawning them!

Cheers,

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks alot. Today saw the male mouthbrooding.

----------


## ZaZ

Yeas I think it's spot on. Only thing is, it;s no longer sp Kapuas. Officially it's _Betta krataois_. Very nice ...

----------


## leeruisheng

Yes ZaZ, you're right. Thanks. Got this from pratical fishkeeping http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.u...m.php?news=945

----------


## johannes

congrats bro...

nice pair there.....

----------


## leeruisheng

My female jumped to a height of around 20cm. My tank was partitioned into halves. Initially both pairs are together in one half. But one of the females seems to have a liking to the other half. So she decided to shift. She will align herself almost vertically, moving to and fro from the water surface as though mimicking the movement of a high jump athlete. And when she's ready, she jumped over the partition with a measured height of about 20cm from water surface. Quite a feat. Before that I was wondering how could the female possibly squeeze through the slim gap between the partition and tank wall. Even though I knew that they were jumpers, never did I expect to see them jumped that high. So I transfer her back to be with rest of the gang. And once again she did it again. Up up and away. Haha, I was thinking this female betta could be trained to do stunts.

----------


## leeruisheng

Female in breeding dress.

----------


## leeruisheng

Mouthbrooding male

----------


## XnSdVd

Heh, congratulations on the pairing =) 

My male betta always swallow the eggs though. =(

----------


## leeruisheng

Thanks. Same over here.

----------


## leeruisheng

Knowing that the male more often or not swallows the eggs on more than 3 spawns, there was this opportunity when the male was mouthbrooding for more than 10 days. And so I've decided to remove the fries and raise it by myself. Hopefully everything goes well.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Is that you forcing the fries out of the male?  :Razz: 
Sorry I don't know the correct term to use....

Are the fries from 3 spawns or from the most recent spawn?

----------


## leeruisheng

Haha I'm not sure of the terminology too. But yeah I gently applied pressure on his jaws, dipped his head in water and he obediently opens up his mouth and releases the fries.

From one spawn.

----------


## Quixotic

The terminology is stripping.  :Grin:

----------


## Cacatuoides

Thanks Quixotic.

Thats quite a lot of fries from one spawn! Nice to see that your bettas spawning one after another  :Wink:

----------


## XnSdVd

I'm surprised they don't swallow the young when they panic... I should try this on my _B. pugnax_

----------


## leeruisheng

When he was mouthbrooding, I was like whatever he's going to swallow the eggs sooner or later. So I didn't care much and made changes in my scape. There was alot of movement causing mulm to cloud the water and after that carrying out wc. And to my surprise he's still mouthbrooding.

When the fries are first released, they still not highly developed. Here you could see their egg sag. 
Lying quite motionless.


Fries are doing well. They are starting to swim around and egg sag not so prominent only just over a day. 
Fast development.

----------


## XnSdVd

Keep the posts coming =) I believe you're one of the first to doccument this amazing process =)

----------


## willsblee

> Keep the posts coming =) I believe you're one of the first to doccument this amazing process =)


This is not the first, check out this link
http://www.bettabite.com/forums/show...?t=2138&page=2

----------


## trident

Lee,
congrats on your spawn, it's quite a big batch.
hope they grow up big and strong.
stripping is common for mouth brooders, you can use a toothpick
to help open his mouth.  :Smile:

----------


## leeruisheng

Alamak fries all became fungized after swimming for more than a week. Still cant figure out why.

Transferred them into a breeder trap and floating in my _B.rubra_ tank but to no avail.

----------


## Cacatuoides

Oh my, so sad to hear that all the fries are wasted.... :Sad: 

Do they need a bigger space to swim around or need a bit of filtration and current in the grow out tank? my 1 cent

----------


## XnSdVd

Ack... that's unfortunate... Perhaps you should float the next batch in the main tank? I wonder if that'll prevent the buildup of spores. Or you could keep them in meth blue instead of plain water. i know that works for Aro fry and Zebra fish...

----------


## leeruisheng

That's all folks because I've sold the parent pair already. 

Thanks for the advices.

----------

